# LHD 2007 / 2008 Hymer SL Model



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
We should collect our new LHD B544SL early in march.

Could anyone who has imported a LHD B class SL model please advise whether the rear light are a particular problem to sort out??.

We have had two previous models which were fairly easy to convert - but the new lamps look as though every bulb holder is already used?? - so maybe just a simple swap from side to side - or maybe on to Hella for new units.

We appreciate any help.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Dave just noticed this post and as I am having first habitation check in 2weeks time thought I would get any light changes done at same time if req'd so went out to van and checked position of reversing/fog lights well you will be glad to hear that rev.lights are both sides ie. o/side & n/side as are the fog lights. This means that there must be bulb holders available if 2 rev. & 2 fog bulbs are not standard from factory.

Alex.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Dave just noticed this post and as I am having first habitation check in 2weeks time thought I would get any light changes done at same time if req'd so went out to van and checked position of reversing/fog lights well you will be glad to hear that rev.lights are both sides ie. o/side & n/side as are the fog lights. This means that there must be bulb holders available if 2 rev. & 2 fog bulbs are not standard from factory.

Alex.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linal,

Thanks for that info - will make things easy.

cheers

Dave


----------

